# Calcott Hall - July 2015



## mockingbird (Jul 13, 2015)

Yet again I was up and down the country and side to side in this case a few months back, seeing a few places I needed to tick off. Calcott Hall was often on my radar yet put it on the back burner for one reason or another, so swinging past it I thought may aswel pop in along with (Nakedeye) who had been 2/3 times already, he wanted to see what had changed also, upon entering he began to tell me the tonnes of changes, many I noticed along with people moving alot of furniture for that "one shot" it seems its had more changes inside, now derelict than when it was in use, yet the beauty was there to be photographed, an I absolutely loved how decayed the place was in parts, especially mixed in with a vast array of photographic material.

This place became popular from the buildings at risk site, so the sheer amount of people that ventured here in 2012 onwards, it was bound to become a "famous" site amongst the forums, soon dubbed red dress manor due to Ellen Jones's dress an picture, (which both went walkies)after the newspapers had hold of the place. It soon began to suffer a fair amount of vandalism/theft but alas its still worthy of a few hours of your time, this Georgian-style farmhouse still is really photogenic an one im glad I decided on seeing on the day. Eventually.

Calcott hall was grade II listed around 1953, an built around 1725 it seems its main use was a dairy farm, unsure when though, somewhere along the line it was reportedly abandoned in the 70s after the owner became ill, many contents of this place from letters/postcards and pictures where from that era or slightly later on, all of which belonged to the Jones family, a few pictures of Ellen Jones remain, of course in that red/pink dress if you look carefully.

The day venturing about was a good one, an this place topped it off and let alone that the atmosphere that oozed from this place was brill, the wind howling through the broken and none existant windows made upstairs photographing rooms enjoyable, especially with doors slamming and curtains blowing!

On with my photos and no more rambling!lol:


IMGP0771


IMGP0641


IMGP0642


IMGP0651


IMGP0744


IMGP0741


IMGP0682


IMGP0681


IMGP0648


IMGP0684


IMGP0655


IMGP0656


IMGP0668


IMGP0669


IMGP0665


IMGP0712


IMGP0687


IMGP0690


IMGP0698


IMGP0725


IMGP0716


IMGP0713


IMGP0703


IMGP0693


IMGP0699


IMGP0748


IMGP0772

A fair amount of photos, this place does deserve it, more coming soon an stack loads to go through in the process! Cheers in advance - Mockingbird!


----------



## Chopper (Jul 13, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Rubex (Jul 13, 2015)

Amazing Mockingbird!


----------



## krela (Jul 13, 2015)

Beautiful as always mockingbird!


----------



## Lavino (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice set of snaps there made the place look really good.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 13, 2015)

thanks everyone glad you all like it


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 14, 2015)

What an amazing set of photos! It certainly ticks all of the boxes! 
Thanks for sharing another fantastic report.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 14, 2015)

A choice set of shots!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 14, 2015)

thanks yet again!


----------



## degenerate (Jul 15, 2015)

Very nice, the place looks amazing.


----------

